# Commercial retail property matagorda county



## jmp35766

$2000 to whomever brings me a buyer!

Please SHARE!

FOR SALE or FOR LEASE! 

Josh w/ Texas Coastal Sales
 979-479-0865









2710 Avenue F, Bay City, TX 77414 | LoopNet


2710 Avenue F, Bay City, TX 77414. This Retail property can be viewed on LoopNet.




www.loopnet.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmp35766

PRICE DROP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

